# Bulls/C's 6th man of the year bet...



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I was thinking the C's and Bulls boards could have a bet about who wins the 6th man of the year award. 

If Ricky Davis wins Bulls posters have to use a Davis avatar and have a sig of the C's fans choosing until the end of the playoffs and vis versa.

Anyone interested?

So far:

Celtics:

Anima
Premier
WestSydeBalla
#1AntoineWalkerFan
aquaitious
agoo101284
Lanteri
PhearDaPierce
whiterhino
Richie Rich
theBirdman

Bulls:

spongyfungy
sloth
Future
truebluefan
HAWK23
AnaMayShun
KHinrich12
TomBoerwinkle#1
such sweet thunder
ballafromthenorth


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

R-Star's Last Stand-esque.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Sounds awesome...Im on board...GO RICKY AND THE REST OF THE CELTICS :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Count me in, and I'll be restarting our annual Indy vs Boston bet, the one R-Star made 3 years ago.

But yeah, I'm definitly doing this. Time to show them who's the real 6th man of the year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i love the idea...considering we r gonna win :grinning:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2083786&posted=1#post2083786

So far:
Anima
Premier
WestSydeBalla
#1AntoineWalkerFan
aquaitious
Lanteri

are interested for the Celtics. 

Come on guys, sign up.


Bulls:
spongyfungy
sloth
Future
truebluefan
HAWK23

pretty weak considering they have half the fanbase of bbb.net.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

They just know what the outcome is going to be
:gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll take this one.

Just for the record, if its any player other than Ricky Davis who is doing what Davis has done for us this season, we're not even discussing who's going to win this, its a foregone conclusion. Since Davis has a reputation, which he's completely shed in my opinion, we need to have this chat.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2083786&posted=1#post2083786
> 
> So far:
> Anima
> ...


Thats right, I got an *admin* to join in. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> I'll take this one.
> 
> Just for the record, if its any player other than Ricky Davis who is doing what Davis has done for us this season, we're not even discussing who's going to win this, its a foregone conclusion. Since Davis has a reputation, which he's completely shed in my opinion, we need to have this chat.


That's the only thing I'm scared off. Davis has a reputation, and if Stern had the choice to make a Celtic or Bull a 6th man, who do you think he'll chose?

Another thing that worries me is that Gordon may not win ROY so they may give him 6th man. Well to be fair he needs to win 1 of those 2, at least.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Thats right, I got an *admin* to join in. :biggrin:


Yeah, but it's only truebluefan. :-/


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Updated, we have 3 new guys. Celtic fans sign up now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe we should cut the avatar length down from the whole off-season down to a month so more people will sign up.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima said:


> Maybe we should cut the avatar length down from the whole off-season down to a month so more people will sign up.


Till the end of playoffs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I guess all we needed for more people to join was Benny having a big game...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

To get more people to sign up we have decided to shorten the avater time for the loser. Instead of the losing players fans having to sport an avatar of the 6th man of the year for the whole off-season they will now only have to use it until the end of the playoffs.

Now, anyone else want to in on the bet?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Ricky all the way.

PdP


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

You can add me to it....Gordon has been very good but Ricky is THE 6th man this season :biggrin:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

im in thx. 4 the pm premier


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I am in! Ricky deserves the award this year!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tonight at 12AM CST (1AM EST) is the last minute you can sign up so if you want to join our bet I suggest you do so before then.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bump, anyone wanna join? Last chance.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm in..


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Ben Gordon won it despite Ricky having better stats all around. All about reputation is the only explanation.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

VincentVega said:


>


Well, I just found something that Gordon is better than Davis at.

Dressing.

That might be about it though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Well, I just found something that Gordon is better than Davis at.
> 
> Dressing.
> 
> That might be about it though.


Don't forget fourth quarter scoring.


----------

